# Drupal Multisite / ISPC3



## Omega (4. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand schon eine Drupal Multisite Konfiguration mit ISPconfig 3 am laufen?
Folgende Multisite Anleitung für Lenny habe ich gefunden: http://drupal.org/node/138889
Die sollte sich aber doch heftig mit ISPconfig in die Wolle kriegen, oder? Ich will nicht mal eben 10 Webseiten abschiessen. Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Andreas


----------



## Till (4. Apr. 2010)

Mit ISPConfig geht es deutlich einfacher. Du legst einfach eine webseite, installierts darin drupa and und fügst beliebig viele alias domains hinzu.


----------



## Omega (5. Apr. 2010)

Darf ich da noch mal nachfassen?

Vielleicht zur Erklärung, ich hab so 20 Domains auf meinem Server laufen, jeder schön als einzelner Kunde. Jeder hat sein eigenes Web.

Jetzt möchten einige, ausgewählte, Kunden Drupal einsetzen. Ich möchte mir die Aktualisierung von 10 Drupal Installationen sparen, dies über eine Master-Installation, erledigen.

Ich muss doch den Master so Installieren, das der Apache da dran kommt. Vom Verständnis her hätte ich jetzt gesagt, dies muss in das Ur-Root des Apache geschehen. In die ausgewählten Clients (webs) kommt  dann die "Client-Installation". So habe ich das verstanden.

Wie sollen mir jetzt die Alias Domains da weiterhelfen können? Vielleicht hab ich da einen völlig falschen Gedankengang?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2010)

Das Problem mit einer solchen Multisite Installation ist, dass dort eine Aufteilung von Clients nicht mehr so viel Sinn macht, da Du dann eh keine Sicherheitsschgranken mehr hast und Du den Clients sowieso keinen FTP Zugriff mehr geben solltest.

Also die einfachste Möglichkeit ist es, alle Webs zu löschen und als admin ein einziges neues Web für die Drupal multisite anzulegen und dort alle Domain als Aliasdomains mit dem Admin als Eigentümer einzutragen. Das web Modul würde ich dann komplett für die Clients deaktivieren.

Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch eine master Installation irgendwo machen und dann mit symlinks im web arbeiten, aber sobald Du Deinen Usern einen FTP Zugriff erlaubst kannst Du halt ernset Sicherheitsprobleme bekommen, wenn einer die Installationen aller anderen abschießt.


----------



## Omega (8. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch eine master Installation irgendwo machen und dann mit symlinks im web arbeiten, aber sobald Du Deinen Usern einen FTP Zugriff erlaubst kannst Du halt ernset Sicherheitsprobleme bekommen, wenn einer die Installationen aller anderen abschießt.


Danke für die Antwort, damit hat sich für mich die Masterinstallation gerade erledigt! Ich werde die Drupal Installationen dann einzeln pflegen müssen


----------

